
How Dropbox Sources, Scales and Ships Its Best Product Ideas - anant90
http://firstround.com/review/how-dropbox-sources-scales-and-ships-its-best-product-ideas/
======
rogerbinns
'Dropbox for Business' multiple accounts have a dismal implementation. What
they did is let one personal account pseudo-merge into a business account, so
now both are sort of in the same place, no matter how unrelated. Oh and tough
luck if you have multiple accounts, multiple businesses, try to disentangle
the accounts, use mobile devices and a whole host of other issues.

What they should have done is just taken the google approach. You can login
one or more times concurrently, and can choose your current user view by
switching users in a dropdown somewhere. There was some drivel about how non-
paying customers could then combine multiple non-paying accounts, but making
your service hostile for the paying customers is stupid, and the simple
solution is to allow at most one unpaid account.

Dropbox is very lucky that their competition sucks, and that they support
Linux. (While you may not need Linux support, others you work/play with may,
amplifying the Linux support needs ignored by pretty much every other vendor.)

I wish services would just adopt the google multi-account approach. I'm
looking at you Trello.

~~~
iamleppert
Totally agree. Why couldn't they have done something like Github?

And what's up with it taking 25 engineers working full time...really?? To
implement multiple accounts/group functionality?

------
inthewoods
I love Dropbox, but from my admittedly limited viewpoint I don't see them
shipping many product ideas. Maybe they've got a huge list, or it's a ton of
ideas that work behind the scenes?

~~~
i386
Steve Jobs was right: the company is a feature. I feel they've rested on their
laurels for far too long while players like Box have beat them in the
enterprise and Apple are shipping a free version of their consumer product on
every Mac and iOS device. They are a cornered company and have have little to
differentiate at the top or bottom of the market.

~~~
srtjstjsj
> Apple are shipping a free version of their consumer product on every Mac and
> iOS device.

Dropbox has always been for users who aren't locked into exactly one platform.

------
j_s
'Dropbox for Business' multiple accounts shipped with a pretty major edge
case:

How to terminate your worst enemy's Dropbox account for only $795

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4962975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4962975)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Wow. That's crazy. Strange thing was reading the staff comments that didn't
justify why sharing _one folder_ and deleting that share should delete
_everything else_. I haven't used Dropbox in a while but I know most of these
services can do things on a per folder basis. Why they'd make this design
decision versus one with limited damage is beyond me. Even if it makes sense
somehow, both accounts should have to agree to delete everything if both will
be effected.

------
pbreit
My probably wrong impression of Dropbox is that it's virtually unchanged since
Day 1. I certainly cannot tell much difference except the the Mac menu is now
less useful.

------
nickpsecurity
I like how they run product development in the company similar to doing
startups in parallel. It's an interesting and intuitive approach. The Hack
Week is a nice improvement on it. I'd like to see an organization compare this
to Google's time division approach to see which performs better over time in
terms of innovation.

